# humidity



## prin (Nov 22, 2010)

I am getting the drywall taped and mudded in my new home. I am having very high humidity with it. Is that something I should worry about? My home is on a radiant infloor heating system ((no furnace) The concret is now 3 1/2 months old 6 inches thick. Where there is plastic on the floor moisture forms and now with temperatures at -20C and the extra moisture caused with the first run on tape for the drywall my windows are very wet. Should I stop my drywallers? Or is there something I can do to help get rid of the moisture? I don't want mold problems later.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

set up a de-humidifier and a fan in the space.


----------



## prin (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks, I've done that and I also put in a bathroom vent fan in the duct tube that is in place for the range hood. I have not been to the site today but I am hoping it has helped. I hear the deep freeze we have been in will be lifting tommorrow so maybe we can open some windows on the weekend.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Aside from any mold issues, your finished job is at risk. Joint compound dries from the outside in. In high humidity, the mud may appear to be dry, but can still be wet underneath. It can in some instances literally take weeks for a coat of mud (especially heavier applications like corners and beads) to dry completely. If not completely dried, you can expect "delayed shrinkage". The compound will finally complete the shrinking process and the joints will be visible. I've seen it happen many times, especially when it's cold AND wet. A dry heat source is the best bet. Unfortunately the "torpedo" type heaters running on K1 or diesel actually put out moisture as they run, so are not the best option. Dehumidifiers and additional drying time is probably the best solution in your case. If weather does permit and humidity is low, definitely open the place up....


----------

